# Want to get a new BSNL broadband connection, but knows NOTHING !!!



## rickenjus (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry guys I didn't post on general query thread because I have lots of queries, none of my friend ever had broadband connection neither me, so some ultra noob queries here. 

Please help me with the following - 

1. Do I have to take a landline connection first or I should just fill online broadband application form, and they will process all the requirements.. ? (note: I don't have a landline connection)

2. Can I have broadband cable connection without getting landline ?

3. Should I purchase a router first or use one they supply. ? (note: I want to have a wifi router, I will be connecting atleast 2 android phones)

4. Any thing else I should know before getting connection ?


I am thinking of checking 545 plan for first month and then upgrading to 800 uld. Is upgrading a hassle free process???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2014)

Where do you live??
BSNL is the one you must see for in case there are no others, because their speed is horrible...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2014)

for bsnl broadband connection telephone line is must.if one already has a telephone line then broadband can be activated in a few days,if not then it can take from a week to a month(or two) depending upon where you live & whether you know someone in bsnl office/local exchange.better get tplink w8968 v2 from snapdeal for ~2.1k as it is the best adsl wifi router for its price.i think the application form should be same to take care of both broadband & getting new line but do visit your local exchange in person(& preferably with someone who knows someone there) to get it done faster as getting new line depends completely on local exchange people.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> 1. Do I have to take a landline connection first or I should just fill online broadband application form, and they will process all the requirements.. ? (note: I don't have a landline connection)
> 
> 2. Can I have broadband cable connection without getting landline ?
> 
> ...



1. Yes
2. NO
3. Yes, get TP-link W8968 from snapdeal as suggested above.
4. don't apply online through udaan. they take much time. I applied on 5th june and still haven't got my connection.


----------



## rickenjus (Jun 22, 2014)

[MENTION=119733]Chaitanya[/MENTION] - here in nasik there's no isp but bsnl. 

 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] & [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] .. thanks guys... ya I am thinking of visiting office day after tomorrow... lets c how much time they time. 

One more doubt, how much will I have to pay rental for landline, If I don't use it. ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2014)

there is no separate rental for landline.most likely they will recommend & you too will agree to get combo unlimited plans for which there is no separate phone plan charge.for details check bsnl site.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2014)

^ I have a BSNL 650 combo unlimited plan at home.


----------



## rickenjus (Jun 23, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] - View attachment 14518 actually I am taking landline only for broadband, I don't intend to use it at all. Isn't there any way I can escape landline monthly rental..

And seriously all these plans are confusing.


 [MENTION=119733]Chaitanya[/MENTION]  - much do you pay at the end of the month, plz write in detail??


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 23, 2014)

Bsnl is pathetic. I tried getting Landline but they told line is broken and is not possible to repair (and my five hundred is almost gone coz for the refund I have to give my 2-3 days)  now I opted for wimax connection and for that bsnl has hired private franchises for instalation and installation charges varies from 1000 ~2000. Looters. So if alternative is there, stay away from bsnl.


----------



## rickenjus (Jun 27, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  - 

1. guys I went through around 10 shops, none of them had TP-link W8968.
all of them were convincing me to purchase a iball or intex router. one said that he can provide me one @ 1850 but if any problem occur I have to parcel it directly to the tplink guys. !! They told me that tplink don't have a service center here in nashik. So will it be a better decision to go with iball or intex or I still should look for tplink. ??

2. In snapdeal many ppl complained about its range. I want it to have signal coverage in a 3bk house, will it suffice that???

3. what about these two router. 

*s27.postimg.org/t47pg9a5f/IMG_20140627_150351101.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/e4areo3vn/IMG_20140627_150356452.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2014)

^ local shop guys will never sell something which has lesser profit. As for the signal problem, i'm unable to confirm because i haven't got my connection yet  damn bsnl


----------



## rj27 (Jun 29, 2014)

I avoid suggest to avoid these intex/iball stuff. Rather lookout for the Dlink 2750u which is the most popular router among Bsnl users. Should be available with the local shops for sure.


----------



## akish4u (Jul 2, 2014)

I bought  TP-link W8968 from flipkart for 1799/- last week.
Received version 3 product with manufacture date of may 2014.
Awesome functioning.The product comes with 3 years warranty.

I think except cellphones all other hardware related products like harddisks,headphones etc should be sent to manufacturer for replacement.
I got replacement in the sameway for western digital harddisk and senheiser headset


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 7, 2014)

hey guys, finally my broadband is set up and running, but getting disconnected after 5 -10 or so..


----------



## little (Jul 8, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> hey guys, finally my broadband is set up and running, but getting disconnected after 5 -10 or so..



post your SNR and line attenuation values.
which modem did you buy?


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 8, 2014)

This is yesterday's stats

*s27.postimg.org/543q773yb/disconnection_problem.png
image free hosting


today did tweaks with wire and changed modulation type to "ADSL_G.dmt" .. stats improved a little..

*s22.postimg.org/am12d04ip/disconnection_problem2.png
image search


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

SNR is very low and attenuation is very high. it is the reason for the disconnection.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 8, 2014)

yes....

ACutally there is a joint and few twist in the wire, I wonder that may be causing SNR value to dip so low.. ???!!!


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2014)

if there is a joint use a insulation tape, during rainy season its gets rusty and causes issues. BSNL people wont do it


----------



## little (Jul 8, 2014)

yeah, check for joints and loose connections. Mine improved significantly after i properly connected joints.

BTW is that a W8968?


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 8, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] - BSNL people came today, and checked whole setup, they also gave a single line from the box without any joint no loops or anything, and SNR value reached 18-20 but after sometime it dipped and now snr is not getting past 10-12 and disconnection is occurring in every 5 mins or so...  plus attenuation is still soaring high above 50. I think problem is with the underground cable.  
 [MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] - yes it is w8968.


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] - BSNL people came today, and checked whole setup, they also gave a single line from the box without any joint no loops or anything, and SNR value reached 18-20 but after sometime it dipped and now snr is not getting past 10-12 and disconnection is occurring in every 5 mins or so...  plus attenuation is still soaring high above 50. I think problem is with the underground cable.
> [MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION] - yes it is w8968.


Is ur line is directly connected to modem or using a splitter? If it is connected via splitter connect directly and check


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 9, 2014)

checked both way.. both giving same snr values


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

I had quite a similar problem where I get poor snr after 5.30pm and had to restart modem manually to get fixed and in one hour same routine. But it got fixed automatically, i did nothing they did nothing. 

hope [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] will help you on thsi issue


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 9, 2014)

one more thing, is disconnection only caused by low SNR or higher attenuation can also cause disconnection or it just slows down connection speed...  ????
btw I'm getting quite good speed, on 512kbps plan most of the time above 480kbps..



I think I am also suffering from this time based connection issue. As since yesterday night till one hour back(1:30) disconnection occurred only twice, and most of the time the connection was rock solid.


  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] -  where are you bro.. ??


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> one more thing, is disconnection only caused by low SNR or higher attenuation can also cause disconnection or it just slows down connection speed...  ????
> btw I'm getting quite good speed, on 512kbps plan most of the time above 480kbps..
> 
> I think I am also suffering from this time based connection issue. As since yesterday night till one hour back(1:30) disconnection occurred only twice, and most of the time the connection was rock solid.
> ...



connection will get stable automatically!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> hey guys, finally my broadband is set up and running, but getting disconnected after 5 -10 or so..



still no connection here


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]- give bsnl office a visit .. !!

btw I didn't even called them once for setting up landline and broadband just filled up online form, and they were quick, and it was all hassle free. But all in vain, next minute after all was setup, this disconnection issue has started giving me headache.. !!!


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> still no connection here



my neighbour got bsnl cnnection in a week, it depends on offices/exchange bro. My locality BSNL exchange is best [yeah best and bsnl are rare]


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 10, 2014)

Even here BSNL ppl are nice, they talk nicely and listen .. I called them day before yesterday, they sent their man within an hour, he  troubleshooted for three hours straight, changed my whole line and did other stuff, and then atlast said they may have to consider changing underground cable, hope they stick to it, as I think its where fault lies with my connection.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]- give bsnl office a visit .. !!
> 
> btw I didn't even called them once for setting up landline and broadband just filled up online form, and they were quick, and it was all hassle free. But all in vain, next minute after all was setup, this disconnection issue has started giving me headache.. !!!





amjath said:


> my neighbour got bsnl cnnection in a week, it depends on offices/exchange bro. My locality BSNL exchange is best [yeah best and bsnl are rare]



went to the local exchange, they are short on manpower and connection wires  for over a month.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 14, 2014)

well finally my connection is stable now,BSNL guys changed my cable pair. Although SNR is still low, today it is sitting at 15.5 but it is consistence and attenuation is high above 52 all the time. Didn't face a any disconnection since last 3 days.!!!



SaiyanGoku said:


> went to the local exchange, they are short on manpower and connection wires  for over a month.


Serisouly these ppl need to move up their lazy ass, nag them persistently by call and visit. Maybe be will do something then instead of making excuses..


----------

